# Favorite Torch Song?



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Streaming Youtube tonight in Karachi with a gin and tonic in hand. Give me your favorites to add to my playlist.

Julie London, Cry Me A River

Billie Holiday, Body and Soul

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Moon River


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

"La Vie en Rose" - Edith Piaf, AND Gin and Tonic!!!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello Goodbye.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

A shout out for Diana Krall’s cover of A Case of You, preferably with a martini.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Excellent...keep them coming please!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

